# Peacemaking in Somalia



## Emilio (25 Oct 2013)

Hi everyone I came across this great documentary, which is in *my opinion* unbiased.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=mDIcFl3rihM

Enjoy. :camo:


----------



## Journeyman (25 Oct 2013)

Holy shit, it _looks_ like Lindsay actually has hair!    ;D


----------

